# Stolen 1911 comes home



## RabidAlien (Aug 12, 2011)

Man, I love reading stuff like this:

Actions that make heroes | MailTribune.com

(the link above has McGinty's citation on it....)



> A historic Colt .45-caliber, semi-automatic pistol stolen more than 30 years ago from a Medal of Honor winner in South Carolina has been returned to its rightful owner.
> 
> The gun and owner were reunited after a history buff in Medford, who bought the old handgun in an online auction last month, tracked down the retired Marine whose name is engraved on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 12, 2011)

Both of them, fine human beings.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2011)

VERY COOL!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 13, 2011)

what an amazing story, great guy for tracking down the original owner as well, well done that man !


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 13, 2011)

Kinda makes you wonder, how many hands did that 1911 pass through before someone decided to look up the original owner?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool story.


Wheels


----------



## A4K (Sep 17, 2011)

Great story, thanks for posting!


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 17, 2011)

A good read and proof their are good people. I think the pistol didn't change hands too much, most likely a real nutty armchair collector fallen on hard times...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2011)

Great story, and good to hear the pistol is back with it's owner.


----------



## muscogeemike (May 16, 2012)

I am most pessimistic when it comes to humans and human nature - stories like this remind me there is some good in the race after all.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2012)

Great Story. Great people!


----------



## raumatibeach (May 20, 2012)

My dad served with the NZ army Malaya from 1957-59 and in 1961 some scumbag burgled his house and amongst other things they grabbed his service medal. In 2005 he got a call from Australia and a medal collector had been given dads Malayan service medal by a mate in the police after it was recovered by them and no one came forward to claim it. The collector apparently always makes a point of trying to track down the owners of any medals the police give him and called dad who had a replacement issued to him by the army which he gladly traded to get his original back after all those years. Because of that guy my son gets to wear my dads medal on ANZAC day now.


----------



## A4K (May 20, 2012)

Great stuff mate! Makes you wonder why the police didn't track him down when the medal was recovered though. Don't they keep such cases on file???


----------



## raumatibeach (May 20, 2012)

Different countries I guess, medal was in Oz and dad was in NZ. The cop who gave the guy the medal must have known the collector would do the right thing when he gave it to him.


----------



## A4K (May 20, 2012)

Ah, that explains it! Glad it had a happy ending anyway.


----------



## raumatibeach (May 21, 2012)

I paid it forward a little bit when I found this story on the net. http://www.aussiewardogs.org/resources/downloads/Pte Phil Daniel.pdf The dog Phil Daniel had was given to my dad to use as a tracker after Phil returned to Australia.Dad had Lawder for 2 years and unfortunately the army treated dogs as ordinance in those days and put it down when they wound down operations and returned to NZ .Dad was so gutted he never had another dog and as the article says Phil returned to find Lawder but never knew what happened to it until I got in touch with him last year. Has there ever been any threads about tracker dogs here?

Apologies for the threadjack.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2012)

How did I mis this thread???? I just got goose-bumps!


----------

